# Did you recite the Lord's Prayer at school?



## Bretrick (Sep 2, 2022)

This is what I remember

Our Father, who art in Heaven
hallowed be thy name
Thy kingdom come, thy will be done on Earth as it is in heaven
Give us this day our daily bread, and forgive us our trespasses
As we forgive those that trespass against us
For thine is the Kingdom, The Power and the Glory
Forever and ever
Amen

Is that correct?


----------



## jet (Sep 2, 2022)

sounds about right,,,yep every morning at assembly


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 2, 2022)

_Yes it sounds right to me. Didn’t recite it at school though. _


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 2, 2022)

jet said:


> sounds about right,,,yep every morning at assembly


I think I only recited it at Primary School. 
Years 1 to 6


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

We had assembly each morning, which involved a short religious ceremony including the Lords Prayer.


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, we sure did.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2022)

No.

The Catholic kids were released to attend religious education classes held at a nearby church.

The school cafeteria didn’t serve meat on Friday and a few other traditional holy days.

Those are the only religious concessions that I remember.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes we did at Primary school..not at senior school... 

Our Father, who art in heaven,
hallowed be thy name;
thy kingdom come;
thy will be done;
on earth as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread.
And forgive us our trespasses,
as we forgive those who trespass against us.
And lead us not into temptation;
but deliver us from evil.
For thine is the kingdom,
the power and the glory,
for ever and ever.
Amen.


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we did at Primary school..not at senior school...
> 
> Our Father, who art in heaven,
> hallowed be thy name;
> ...


I did not remember all of it


----------



## katlupe (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, I did. In schools in NY and FL both. 

I still say it every morning.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2022)

Yep, and also had fish on Fridays.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> This is what I remember
> 
> Our Father, who art in Heaven
> hallowed be thy name
> ...


yes & yes that's correct


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we did at Primary school..not at senior school...
> 
> Our Father, who art in heaven,
> hallowed be thy name;
> ...


i may be wrong but i don't remember this part in school: 
And lead us not into temptation;
but deliver us from evil.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> i may be wrong but i don't remember this part in school:
> And lead us not into temptation;
> but deliver us from evil.


Don't you ?.. So you didn't get to recite the whole prayer then ?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2022)

I remember saying the pledge of allegiance, but the Lords Prayer I don’t think so. We did go to religious instructions every Wednesday in grade school.
The way we acted, at times, I’m sure the teacher said it several times daily.


----------



## Della (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, in West Virginia elementary schools we said the Lord's Prayer every morning, the whole thing as is Holly's version.  I'm sure they wouldn't have only said part of it, the part about not being led into temptation would have probably been considered the most important part for children.  I still say it every night.


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 2, 2022)

I don’t remember reciting the Lord’s Prayer in American public elementary school, but there were short Bible readings on some grade levels to begin the day, and always there was the pledge of allegiance every morning.  No one got all hot and bothered about it; it was the 1950’s, and conformity was the norm…


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2022)

Every Friday, at Assembly, we would be treated to some Bible verses.  They had to have been, must have been, from the OT as my elementary school was 99% Jewish.

@Fyrefox 
Thank you for saying "it was the 1950’s, and conformity was the norm"
You got that right!


----------



## Kika (Sep 2, 2022)

We did not pray in elementary school (public school), but we did recite the Pledge of Allegiance every morning.  My kids went to Catholic school and I'm sure they had prayers.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 2, 2022)

As far as I can recall, no.  Teachers started the day with a bible verse and we recited the pledge.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

We had assembly every morning before first class of RE...that was in Senior school


----------



## Michael Z (Sep 2, 2022)

No. But maybe we should have, especially in Junior High where it seemed there was complete chaos at times.

Still open up my daily prayers with this as it does indeed summarize how we should pray.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2022)

Did you recite the Lord's Prayer at school?​
Yeah

Then the pledge


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Yes, I did. In schools in NY and FL both.
> 
> I still say it every morning.


What time-frame were you in school in NY?  
It wasn't recited at the schools I attended.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 2, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I remember saying the pledge of allegiance, but the Lords Prayer I don’t think so. We did go to religious instructions every Wednesday in grade school.
> The way we acted, at times, I’m sure the teacher said it several times daily.


Yeah, the pledge was a regular thing, the Lord's Prayer, never.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2022)

I never went to a school that said the Lord's Prayer but always the Pledge of Allegiance


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 2, 2022)

Rural SC 1960’s , did not say the Lord’s Prayer. Did say the Pledge of Allegiance.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, and the Pledge of Allegiance.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2022)

Grades 1-6, we recited the Pledge and the Lord's Prayer every morning. 

 For a couple of years, we left school once a week to march to a near-by church for Weekday Religious Education.  You could opt-out of it, but, really, who wanted to miss the opportunity to get out of school for an hour?

Every Friday, it was salmon patties and creamed corn in the school cafeteria. Never varied. Never.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 2, 2022)

I think it was a huge wrong thing to do was take that, and save the Queen out of our Daily mornings out of the school board...


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2022)

jujube said:


> Grades 1-6, we recited the Pledge and the Lord's Prayer every morning.
> 
> For a couple of years, we left school once a week to march to a near-by church for Weekday Religious Education.  You could opt-out of it, but, really, who wanted to miss the opportunity to get out of school for an hour?
> 
> Every Friday, it was salmon patties and creamed corn in the school cafeteria. Never varied. Never.


Didn't you say you're originally from NY?  My elementary school let students out for religious instruction each week, too.  It was also an option in 7-8th grades, but busing kids to their churches took so long that most didn't go.

And we had the fish-on-Fridays, too, except it was usually fish patties.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Didn't you say you're originally from NY?  My elementary school let students out for religious instruction each week, too.  It was also an option in 7-8th grades, but busing kids to their churches took so long that most didn't go.
> 
> And we had the fish-on-Fridays, too, except it was usually fish patties.


Nope, I grew up in Indiana.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2022)

jujube said:


> Nope, I grew up in Indiana.


Oh, sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 2, 2022)

Never prayed in school.  I do remember when they changed the pledge of allegiance to add "under God".  It never sounded right to me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2022)

The Lord's Prayer and God Save The Queen .. Grades 1 - 6.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 2, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What time-frame were you in school in NY?
> It wasn't recited at the schools I attended.


1957- 1962
Kindergarten through 4th grade.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2022)

katlupe said:


> 1957- 1962
> Kindergarten through 4th grade.


I started Kindergarten in 1962, so maybe that's why there was a difference.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 2, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I started Kindergarten in 1962, so maybe that's why there was a difference.


Maybe and my school was a small rural school. I don't know if other schools in NY did it too. Then we moved to FL in 62 and they did the same.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Maybe and my school was a small rural school. I don't know if other schools in NY did it too. Then we moved to FL in 62 and they did the same.


All we had in Kindergarten was the teacher leading the kids in "saying grace" at lunchtime.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, when I attended a parochial school for 5th-6th grade.   Public school- no, of course not.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Don't you ?.. So you didn't get to recite the whole prayer then ?


Oh we did but I don't remember reciting that part. I remember that from church. Hmm.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, but only in the lower grades.

Later, the priest and nuns came to our public school for the weekly Religious Instructions. We did not have Sunday School.

A few times, I went with my friend and neighbor to her Pilgrim Fellowship group at the Congregationalist Church. She also came to mass with me a few times.

In High School, we had weekly CYO.


----------



## Leann (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, both The Lord's Prayer and the Pledge of Allegiance every morning.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 3, 2022)

Catholic school guy, here. Of course, the Catholic version.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes, every morning in assembly at Primary school we recited the Lord's Prayer. 

Yet not when I went to Senior School.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2022)

We had to listen to 5 verses of the Bible, followed by the Lord's Prayer, followed by the Pledge of Allegiance, every day. The 5 verses had to come from Psalms or Proverbs. The teacher was not allowed to make any comments about any of it. It was just a kind of rote way to start the school d hay. I taught school in NJ and had to lead these actvities; strangely, they didn't bother me at all at the time, though they would now!

And this was public school!


----------



## JustDave (Sep 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> We had to listen to 5 verses of the Bible, followed by the Lord's Prayer, followed by the Pledge of Allegiance, every day. The 5 verses had to come from Psalms or Proverbs. The teacher was not allowed to make any comments about any of it. It was just a kind of rote way to start the school d hay. I taught school in NJ and had to lead these actvities; strangely, they didn't bother me at all at the time, though they would now!
> 
> And this was public school!


Were there any teachers that commented on the Bible verses anyway?  This whole thing sounds strange to me.  It's like inviting a challenge to separation of church and state.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 5, 2022)

This was the lunchtime 'grace' we had in Kindergarten:
_Thank you for the world so sweet, thank you for the food we eat, thank you for the birds that sing, thank you, God, for everything.

Disappeared by the next school year.  I guess that's when the Supreme Court decision kicked in.  _


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> God Save The Queen


Never did that one, but we did sometimes have to sing My Country Tis of Thee, which I think is to the same tune.

After the end of being allowed to say the Lord's Prayer we had a moment of silence, that felt even stranger.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 5, 2022)

I have a feeling that schools were obliged to have an act of worship every morning.  The teachers varied from fundamental Christians, to ones who didn't care  a jot about religion.  Can't remember saying the Lord's prayer - at least not very often.  I was made to say it at home, though typically my parents couldn't say why.  They were like that, they just did things because that's what you did.  I'd sort of forgotten about it and certainly haven't said it in over 50 years.

There were only a few Catholics at my school and one Catholic teacher.  We've no idea what they did.  Catholicism was regarded as  next door to Devil worship.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 5, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> There were only a few Catholics at my school and one Catholic teacher. We've no idea what they did. Catholicism was regarded as next door to Devil worship.


In Louisiana there were lots of Catholics, in Florida not so many.  Didn't know much about their religion, but never really thought of them as different.  Except maybe they threw better parties, like Mardi Gras.  

For that matter, maybe due to parental influence, we never thought of any Christian or even Jewish as much different.  The shock came when a Muslim moved into the neighborhood.  Nice people, father was an engineer and they had a son my age.  We fished together, I just remembered feeling bad that they were going to have to go to hell, despite being good people...  That was a long time ago.


----------



## Chet (Sep 5, 2022)

I went to parochial school and of course was taught all the prayers. I'm not sure of when we recited them, but I do remember the pledge of allegiance to the flag, and singing the Pennsylvania anthem. Prayers I had to learn in Latin having been an altar boy.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Were there any teachers that commented on the Bible verses anyway?  This whole thing sounds strange to me.  It's like inviting a challenge to separation of church and state.


I never heard any comments on the content of the religious stuff or the Pledge. Of course, how could I know what was going on in other classrooms?  

If the teachers did make any "comments," they would probably be more like: "Cut that out, Billy."


----------



## Been There (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes we did, followed by the Pledge of Allegiance to the flag. And when I was in elementary schools, we sang "America," which started out: 
 "My country tis of thee, sweet land of liberty of thee I sing."


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2022)

I went to Catholic school from kindergarten until High Scool graduation and we said prayers every morning.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2022)

Cannot remember any prayers in infants (K to 2) or primary schools (3 to 6) but at school assemblies in secondary school (7 to 11) we sang God Save the Queen which was then the national anthem of Australia and on some occasions the 23rd psalm (Crimond). For Anzac Day we sang "_O God our help in Ages Past_" and "_God of our fathers, known of old_" (Rudhard Kipling's Recessional). I can't remember whether or not we said the Lord's Prayer but we could have.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes we did before class started every morning ....the Catholic version

_Our Father who art in heaven,
hallowed be thy name.
Thy kingdom come, 
Thy will be done
on earth, as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread,
and forgive us our trespasses,
as we forgive those who trespass against us,
and lead us not into temptation,
but deliver us from evil.
Amen._

...always followed by a Hail Mary....


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 18, 2022)

Back in the 50's we would recite daily The Pledge of Allegiance and sometimes the Lord's Prayer, I think. When I went to school in Florida, we did the prayer every day. I didn't really think about either one that much. It just seemed like something you did in class every day, like call of attendance.


----------



## Della (Sep 20, 2022)

We didn't have kindergarten at all when I was in school, that's how old I am.
What I want to know, for those who didn't have prayers, how did you pass notes?


----------

